# Bloomberg News: "Bad Science Doesn't Help Bees"



## Brad Bee (Apr 15, 2013)

When scientists have an agenda, bias, or are directed by the money holders, then their finding are corrupt.


----------



## srozell (May 17, 2014)

It's really hard to know who to trust. I've seen what looks like good science both for and against neonicotinoids. What really doesn't help is that it looks like bans are been driven by public opinion instead of independent science.


----------

